# Husband uses drone to catch his wife cheating Read more: http://metro.co.uk/2016/11/



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

Husband uses drone to catch his wife cheating on him then shames her online | Metro News


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Here's the link to his Youtube Channel https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiZH5eH5eDw


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

That drone has a good camera.

Shame he had to go to such lengths to make this discovery.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

This was published 5 years ago. Was only a matter of time.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I think that I would have had that drone radically programmed to execute a rather nasty crash at the exact coordinates of where she's busy dotting his "i," say somewhere down near the thriving, humid metropolis of "Nutsack Junction!"*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

I bet she was like "that tape doesn't prove anything!" 
Would have liked to see more video evidence of her being caught more red handed. 
I actually laughed at her doing her hair, it's hardly a curl and set but it still shows the effort she does for OM rather than her husband. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I might have used the drone to swoop in for a quick -- and intentionally visible -- fly-by on OM's truck.

:lol: :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *I think that I would have had that drone radically programmed to execute a rather nasty crash at the exact coordinates of where she's busy dotting his "i," say down near "Nutsack Junction!"*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Kamikaze style affair busting!


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Good for him for catching her. Now he can move on with his life and find someone new.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

My hisband and I were having dinner at a hotel where a wdding reception was taking place. The photographer was using drones. So now they're in our everyday life.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Simply the most gangster thing I've ever seen in my life!

18 years and he said bye bye. I hope he sticks to it.


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

Eighteen years is a long time. That's what makes marriage so scary to many. You can lose your marriage and partner after so many years.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

becareful2 said:


> Eighteen years is a long time. That's what makes marriage so scary to many. You can lose your marriage and partner after so many years.


Yes, but that can happen even if not married. The problem is that some people simply have no morals.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Poor guy.

I don't know if I like the fact that he posted this on YouTube though...

I mean there is exposure, and then there is this. I dunno. Some things need to be kept in-house. He should have just sent this to her family and his and been done with it. 

I do have to say, for a chubby chick she walked a hell of a long way just to meet her OM. Damn.


----------



## drifter777 (Nov 25, 2013)

GPS, VARs, keyloggers, computer/phone snooping applications, and now Drones. And, of course, who could forget Private Investigators and Polygraphs. All these tools to used to verify a gut feeling you know is right. That feeling comes from changes in behavior and attitude that trigger our cheater radar. And if we never have that feeling, never suspect our spouse is cheating, we have one less mountain to climb making a marriage work.

The changes + our gut feeling ought to be enough to confront and force d-day whether WS accepts it or not. BS could move forward "as if" it was true and force WS to confess or divorce.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

He's a handsome guy, he'll have no problems attracting someone else. It's best that he knows; though too bad that he had to find out this way.

Wow, I already knew that YouTube comments scrape the barrel for the most part; but the hatred expressed toward all women, everywhere all the time---because of this one cheating wife.

One girl *sympathized* with the husband and got a bunch of angry MGTOW abuse.:|


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Cheaters, more often than not, have a marked tendency to "trade down!"*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

EunuchMonk said:


> That drone has a good camera.
> 
> Shame he had to go to such lengths to make this discovery.


He probably didn't have to, he probably already knew.

The whole thing was overkill. In the time it took to prepare the drone, fly it, check the footage, and upload it, he could have thrown all her stuff out of the house and filed for divorce. Well ok maybe it would have taken a bit longer to do all those things but it sounded better to say it would have taken the same amount of time rather than saying "it would have only taken him a few hours more to do all that stuff than to fly a drone over her head taking pointless pictures".


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Legit question though - why would you sit here and watch this go down and follow her with the drone rather than drive over and bust her?


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Starstarfish said:


> Legit question though - why would you sit here and watch this go down and follow her with the drone rather than drive over and bust her?


There are lots of reasons. Maybe he didn't want to kill the guy (or his wife) in his anger. Maybe he was verifying what his friend had told him. (I read that he was tipped off by a friend.) Maybe he wanted video proof. Maybe he was unsure and wanted to make sure he wasn't making anything up wanted to see the whole thing go down, rather than swooping in and then getting some sort of excuse. Maybe he...


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

The U.S. government could make a killing if they started charging money for evidence to show that a spouse or SO cheated. Given the far reach of the NSA and all the cameras there are in public, that would be a cakewalk.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Starstarfish said:


> Legit question though - why would you sit here and watch this go down and follow her with the drone rather than drive over and bust her?


He said he tried to follow her twice and she just went to work. he thought she was on to him.
A lot of Youtube commenters were whining about it being stalking. SMH!


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

I read something about stalking laws, but if this can be considered stalking, then so could hiring a PI.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Starstarfish said:


> Legit question though - why would you sit here and watch this go down and follow her with the drone rather than drive over and bust her?


Did you hear his rage, how he pounded and punched stuff in the room?

So, why would he sit there and watch it go down and not drive over and bust her?

Because he didn't want to physically confront them and end up in jail for assault or worse?


----------



## knightRider (Dec 31, 2014)

Wow - I'm shocked. Must be really difficult for the guy to watch it. I can see drones being used more for this kind of thing...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Starstarfish said:


> Legit question though - why would you sit here and watch this go down and follow her with the drone rather than drive over and bust her?


Because he could not get any subscribers that way. 

The more I watch this the more I think he's using this episode as a way to make some YouTube money. Maybe to pay his lawyer...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> Because he could not get any subscribers that way.
> 
> The more I watch this the more I think he's using this episode as a way to make some YouTube money. Maybe to pay his lawyer...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm a spiteful SOB, so I say good for him!


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> Because he could not get any subscribers that way.
> 
> The more I watch this the more I think he's using this episode as a way to make some YouTube money. Maybe to pay his lawyer...


I won't fault him for making lemonaid out of lemons. Like you said, maybe it will help him pay his attorney fees.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Starstarfish said:


> Legit question though - why would you sit here and watch this go down and follow her with the drone rather than drive over and bust her?


That was the first time he caught her. you can see from the video she waited in one spot, then moved to another, meanwhile she was on the phone to the guy who was parked up being the shop, when there was an all clear he picked her up. By the time he started to pick her up, dude would not have had time to drive down and catch them in the act.

Personally apart from a PI, this was the best way to catch her, especially since she's nice and relaxed when she meets the OM. Less room for wriggle room, which is why he knew for him their marriage was over.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

4,686,00 views and counting.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

As Paul Harvey used to say " Now you know the rest of the STORY"...good day.

North Pennsylvania husband who 'caught wife cheating' with DRONE files for divorce | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

At least he did not stick his head in the sand like most do. 

Full marks for inititive.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> Because he could not get any subscribers that way.
> 
> The more I watch this the more I think he's using this episode as a way to make some YouTube money. Maybe to pay his lawyer...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 He says in the comments that he was considering making a "channel". Good on him.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

This guy is Weightlifter approved.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Interesting comments on Youtube. decent sized minority are for the wife.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

How long can these drone stay aloft nowadays?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

lordmayhem said:


> How long can these drones stay aloft nowadays?


*With the right remote controling mechanism along with an adequate power supply, "quite a while" would be my educated guess!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

weightlifter said:


> Interesting comments on Youtube. decent sized minority are for the wife.


Lots of people out there who have misconceptions about infidelity, especially female adulterers. Plus people tend to add in details of their own experiences....


----------



## CantBelieveThis (Feb 25, 2014)

I have read some sites say this is a hoax and this guy is known for pulling off BS all the time

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

if anyone is interested here is an update from Yoag 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PA2inOvIO28&feature=em-subs_digest


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

lordmayhem said:


> How long can these drone stay aloft nowadays?


The big ones we use to take aerial pics of our construction job sites can stay up about 30 minutes I think. I'm not sure of the total longevity. We have a guy who travels to all our sites and he has one big one for outside and one small one to fly inside the buildings. That dude is really good with them.


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

If this guy's a troll, then he must have graduated from the University of TAM.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Xenote said:


> if anyone is interested here is an update from Yoag
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PA2inOvIO28&feature=em-subs_digest


Just watched his update.

Cheaterspeak 101 from the wife... it was just three times... didn't do anything... just kissed...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Just watched his update.
> 
> Cheaterspeak 101 from the wife... it was just three times... didn't do anything... just kissed...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh, she's got the Cheater's Handbook memorised, that one.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Rubix Cubed said:


> He says in the comments that he was considering making a "channel". Good on him.


That's not really ''good on him'', in my opinion. It shows that he is obsessed with revenge, and that isn't a good look, to be honest. I feel sorry for people who are cheated on, and they decide to take the low road. Always take the high road. Drones and making a youtube channel to broadcast that you are obsessed with a cheating spouse isn't taking the high road. I don't believe in seeking revenge, there is a saying ''the best revenge is to live a good life.'' That's true, and turning your back on a toxic person, not giving them anymore attention or time, will bring about that good life.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Deidre* said:


> That's not really ''good on him'', in my opinion. It shows that he is obsessed with revenge, and that isn't a good look, to be honest. I feel sorry for people who are cheated on, and they decide to take the low road. Always take the high road. Drones and making a youtube channel to broadcast that you are obsessed with a cheating spouse isn't taking the high road. I don't believe in seeking revenge, there is a saying ''the best revenge is to live a good life.'' That's true, and turning your back on a toxic person, not giving them anymore attention or time, will bring about that good life.


He took the high Road. How much higher could he get, other than a drone from the sky? 

Perhaps he could have kept her affair secret?

Wait a minute! Why SHOULD he? She was cheating on him in a small town. In public. 

She was doing nothing to keep her affair secret. So why should he help her by keeping her affair secret?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

The article says he's going to donate some of his YouTube profits to charity.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Well it would seem that the marriage may have been long over and he just didn't know it. She left, and hasn't been back since last I heard. Not indicative of a wayward trying to save anything. 

He also doesn't look like he has been sleeping much.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Deidre* said:


> That's not really ''good on him'', in my opinion. It shows that he is obsessed with revenge, and that isn't a good look, to be honest. I feel sorry for people who are cheated on, and they decide to take the low road. Always take the high road. Drones and making a youtube channel to broadcast that you are obsessed with a cheating spouse isn't taking the high road. I don't believe in seeking revenge, there is a saying ''the best revenge is to live a good life.'' That's true, and turning your back on a toxic person, not giving them anymore attention or time, will bring about that good life.


I agree in part, but remember that she was seen out and about with her AP at a local coffee shop and riding around in his SUV in a small town where everyone knows her. I would also assume this guy is from that same small town. YOAG also said that he followed her once and she turned around and saw him but just kept walking anyway. 

These are not the behaviors of a person who is desperate to keep her cheating a secret. She was running around with this OM out in public, in plain sight. So the airing of the dirty laundry was done just as much by her. 

Note to cheaters: if you decide to cheat, don't do it in your home town. Have the decency to put some geography between you and your BS when you cheat. 

YOAG's wife wanted to get caught. She came to him and asked to reconcile knowing he would say no, just so she could tell everyone "I tried but he would not budge". This gal knew she would get caught.


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

She's now Youtube famous. No matter where she goes, people are bound to recognize her. I also sense he exposed her not only to shame her but to generate the click revenue.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

We could debate whether he took the high road or the low road, whether exposing your dirty laundry to the world is appropriate, but i would suggest to you that like it or not we are being conditioned to accept that this is the way going forward and exposing your dirty laundry is no longer restricted to the walls of a home anymore. I came from a generation in which tabloids exposed the dirty secrets of celebrities, power brokers, and leaders, and those "Tabloid Trash" has evolved to now include posting of videos on 24 hour media's networks, shows dedicated to catching cheaters, and the internet. And while we are still secretly entertained by the salacious exploits of hollywood stars, our hunger has expanded to average citizens who have been thrown into the limelight by their transgressions and misdeeds. I would suggest the latter is even more titillating, because they are yours neighbors, and some how closer to reality than the stars. And our hunger seems to have no end nor line in the sand, and if you think i am wrong, look at the count on the you tube videos revolved exposure of misdeeds. And to think that all Hawthorne wanted was to brand Hestor with the Letter A 

"I make my living off the evening news
Just give me something-something I can use
People love it when you lose,
They love dirty laundry"

Don Henley - Dirty Laundry


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

IMO you reap what you sow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> Poor guy.
> 
> I don't know if I like the fact that he posted this on YouTube though...
> 
> ...


I would be worried about the legal position this puts him in. She could get him for defamation. Also, in most courts, proof that the affair occurred doesn't mean much so I wonder what, if anything, this bought him. If he's making money off this, she could end up with all of that to.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> He took the high Road. How much higher could he get, other than a drone from the sky?
> 
> Perhaps he could have kept her affair secret?
> 
> ...


If she was doing nothing to keep her affair a secret, then people knew?


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> I agree in part, but remember that she was seen out and about with her AP at a local coffee shop and riding around in his SUV in a small town where everyone knows her. I would also assume this guy is from that same small town. YOAG also said that he followed her once and she turned around and saw him but just kept walking anyway.
> 
> These are not the behaviors of a person who is desperate to keep her cheating a secret. She was running around with this OM out in public, in plain sight. So the airing of the dirty laundry was done just as much by her.
> 
> ...


Advice to people in general, don't build your whole world around one person, because if they let you down, you won't know what to do. He needs to move on, IMO...for his own sake. For his own sense of peace. There are people on this site who literally spend every waking moment in between eating and working, stalking their spouse to learn of their whereabouts because of infidelity. That is no way to live.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

thenub said:


> IMO you reap what you sow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Often times, people screw up their own lives if they keep doing what they have always been doing, without any need to seek revenge on them. lol


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Defamation from what?

If he accused her of an affair and had no proof, just fantasy to hurt her... yeah. But he made of video of her IN PUBLIC, that anyone in the world can see... She did this to herself.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Deidre* said:


> If she was doing nothing to keep her affair a secret, then people knew?


That's why he got the phone call from a mutual friend saying: "Your wife is having an affair with xxxx."


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

jb02157 said:


> I would be worried about the legal position this puts him in. She could get him for defamation. Also, in most courts, proof that the affair occurred doesn't mean much so I wonder what, if anything, this bought him. If he's making money off this, she could end up with all of that to.


And then he gets to depose witnesses. Their neighbours, their mutual friends, her colleagues.

Her defamation charge could blow up in her face. 

See, that's the thing about a defamation hand grenade. You gotta know where to throw it


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

But, the point is...when you do something like this, and you ''expose'' the person, the thing never dies down. You are thinking that you're somehow vindicated by everyone finding out that you were wronged, but all it does is keep the drama going...I'm sure this guy is getting non stop ''aw, I'm so sorry to hear about this...'' or ''She's a (fill in the blank) ...good for you man!'' And on and on it goes. I mean, at the end of the day, he wants to keep it going because he doesn't want to work on getting on with his life. You can't get on with your life, if people keep talking to you about the person who hurt you. Idk, I say the high road is to turn your back on cheaters, file for divorce and don't look back. Revenge never makes the person seeking revenge, look good, it often times, backfires.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Just watched his update.
> 
> Cheaterspeak 101 from the wife... it was just three times... didn't do anything... just kissed...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He knows what she did. That level of comfort to kiss the guy in the car, like I couldn't wait to kiss you.. yeah they banged.

On top of that she's a liar and she's not owning it.

Besides no doubt airing her out like that, he's got a few "offers", sort of a very minor celebrity, does wonders for the old self esteem.

Good on him.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

*Deidre* said:


> at the end of the day, he wants to keep it going because he doesn't want to work on getting on with his life.


Respectfully you don't know this and this is mere speculation into his psyche. 

You take the man at his word as to why he did it. What worked for him may not work for others. Venting on youtube might be cathartic for him (now I'm speculating) It's only been what 1 week? If he's still posting update videos in 3 months then yeah maybe he's clinging on but seeing as how some posters here are still posting after 5 months and not resolved anything.

I'd say 1 week gone, they've talked, he's heard her side and he's made a decision not to reconcile and file that moving pretty quickly with your life.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

BobSimmons said:


> Respectfully you don't know this and this is mere speculation into his psyche.
> 
> You take the man at his word as to why he did it. What worked for him may not work for others. Venting on youtube might be cathartic for him (now I'm speculating) It's only been what 1 week? If he's still posting update videos in 3 months then yeah maybe he's clinging on but seeing as how some posters here are still posting after 5 months and not resolved anything.
> 
> I'd say 1 week gone, they've talked, he's heard her side and he's made a decision not to reconcile and file that moving pretty quickly with your life.


I don't believe in revenge. It doesn't change what happened. Making people believe that the person you married is a jerk, what's the point? I'm honestly asking...what is the point of getting people to feel sorry for you, and to get other people to dislike the person who hurt you?


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

*Deidre* said:


> I don't believe in revenge. It doesn't change what happened. Making people believe that the person you married is a jerk, what's the point? I'm honestly asking...what is the point of getting people to feel sorry for you, and to get other people to dislike the person who hurt you?


What you choose to call revenge, I call consequences. And people rarely learn from their mistakes and piss poor decisions without them.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

3putt said:


> What you choose to call revenge, I call consequences. And people rarely learn from their mistakes and piss poor decisions without them.


That is true, but forcing the consequences still looks like revenge, IMO. lol Guess we'll have to agree to disagree.  

Not saying he should crawl up in a ball and cry, but filing and moving on...to me that sends a message ''I'm done with you.'' Talking about her on youtube doesn't send that message. Just my thoughts, anyways.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

*Deidre* said:


> That is true, but forcing the consequences still looks like revenge, IMO. lol Guess we'll have to agree to disagree.
> 
> *Not saying he should crawl up in a ball and cry, but filing and moving on...to me that sends a message ''I'm done with you.'' Talking about her on youtube doesn't send that message. Just my thoughts, anyways.*


Last time I looked he was doing that as well. I would say he's covered his bases pretty well. She sure as hell won't be able to gaslight anyone with all this.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Deidre* said:


> But, the point is...when you do something like this, and you ''expose'' the person, the thing never dies down. You are thinking that you're somehow vindicated by everyone finding out that you were wronged, but all it does is keep the drama going...I'm sure this guy is getting non stop ''aw, I'm so sorry to hear about this...'' or ''She's a (fill in the blank) ...good for you man!'' And on and on it goes. I mean, at the end of the day, he wants to keep it going because he doesn't want to work on getting on with his life. You can't get on with your life, if people keep talking to you about the person who hurt you. Idk, I say the high road is to turn your back on cheaters, file for divorce and don't look back. Revenge never makes the person seeking revenge, look good, it often times, backfires.


I wonder if the common reaction in his small town would be a gentle hand on the shoulder and the remark: "Oh, gee, Yaog, everyone figured you knew all about your wife and her boyfriend. I mean, they were so damn blatant about it. But now, well, now we knows different. I wish I'd mentioned it to you when they first started, months ago. But then they do say it's always the husband who is the last to know."


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

He released a second video and it reeks of rugsweeping him and her both. I have a feeling she'll find a way to break the drone and keep it going. I almost dropped a link to this site on his page but didn't waste the time there's so many people posting on the video that i'd be lost in the sea of sheeple.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

badbane said:


> He released a second video and it reeks of rugsweeping him and her both. I have a feeling she'll find a way to break the drone and keep it going. I almost dropped a link to this site on his page but didn't waste the time there's so many people posting on the video that i'd be lost in the sea of sheeple.


It looks like he just posted an update yesterday. 




This guy is acting very predictably considering D-Day was only just a week ago. It's obvious he's going through the emotional roller coaster now that he's gotten past the initial anger. He says he's never getting married again and agreed to a legal separation, which is of course, her way of keeping him on the hook so that she can convince him to R. Lots of BH's and BW's say they are never getting married again after the shock of D-Day, that's perfectly normal, we see that all the time on this forum. But after a while, things change and people want to move on.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

He looks like hell...  

Someone should PM TAM, and or other sites... but to NOT talk about the drone so he can get proper info without being known. Change it to a 12 year marriage, etc.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

He does look like Hell.

2 observations. The first is that he's not considering taking her back, that's good, he's strong and you won't typically find guys like that on here because he's not looking for advice on how to break up the affair and save the marriage.

The second is what he said about "legal separation". He says the first thing his lawyer asked is "are you getting married again". First off that's a rather bizarre question to ask a guy who has just found out his wife cheated on him and secondly I don't see what that has to do with a legal separation which I understand is one step towards eventual divorce but it's not described that way in the video. In the video he talks about legal separation as an alternative to divorce not a stepping stone.


----------

